# Small apartment + a puppy?



## Irina (Sep 24, 2016)

Our family German Shepard passed away 6 months ago at age 14 from cancer. I was the closest one in the family to him (although my father was definitely the one whom he respected the most). Also, I was the one who took care of him the most - took him for walks, to the vet, taught him tricks, played with him etc.

I have moved in with my boyfriend into a small apartment recently and even though I am still in mourning I am slowly thinking about getting another dog, so I came here asking for advice. My boyfriend and I would like to get another German Shepard from the same breeder because my previous dog was the friendliest, best-natured dog we have ever met (and beautiful too) although he was a bit of a dummy/goof. Also, we are in love with the breed and looking for the "real dog" characteristics that small apartment dogs rarely have.

Our apartment is about 30-40 cubic meters (so rather small) on the 4th floor (stairs and elevator), but 3 minutes away from a big park (that includes a dog park) and 10 minutes away from a river.

Both my boyfriend and I are moderately active (we go for walks, ride bicycles and do sports a few times a week) and both work from home so the dog would not have to be alone for longer periods of time. Also, we adore dogs and would give the new puppy all the attention and discipline it needs.

Do you think a German Shepard could be happy in such an environment? My previous one had a medium sized backyard plus took walks (or bicycle rides when he was younger and had more strength) and was still always full of energy.

Would a male or a female work better for us? Any advice is most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

My first gsd I raised in an apartment, my current two we are in an apartment for a few months temporarily moved.

It has been fine every time as long as you meet the dog's exercise needs. I take mine out several times a day and potty training is tough when you have all those floors to go down, I carried my puppy for a long time down all those stairs to potty train and iwas downright exhausted...but if you put the effort in yep it can be done  and the dogs are fine


----------



## Irina (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. It eases my mind to know that it can be done and I will try to reach an agreement that my boyfriend does most of the heavyweight carrying. :wink2:

Generally, is it better to use the stairs or the elevator? Stairs are good for some bonus exercise but I have heard they can fasten the hip dysplasia.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You can ask your breeder to let you know when there is a small pup in the litter. Mind you my smaller gal runs rings around my big boy. Mego has it about right with raising a pup in an apartment. The harder part will be when you have to move someday. Many apartments, if they allow dogs, only allow smaller dogs. Yeah, I know smaller dogs can be a bigger trouble maker and it is not fair, but that is how it is. There have been many threads or posts of folks looking to rent a place that allows GSDs.


----------



## armbrusteri (Jul 16, 2016)

Another thing you should consider is whether the people in your building are going to make your life miserable because you have a large dog. Make sure that you have the super/landlord on your side. People in my building have started rumours about the resident shiloh shepherd attacking people and being part wolf, even though she's very calm and is a registered therapy dog. People also tend to jump back and gasp if they aren't expecting a big dark dog to be there (in the elevator, around the corner).

I've found the exercise bit to be pretty easy, especially once you get into a rhythm. GSDs aren't the type of dog that can be easily exercised in a city yard anyway. The potty training will be terrible, especially the sleep deprived midnight trips, but that'll be over soon enough anyway.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I concur with Armbrusteri. At a National, staying in a hotel, I had my son's service dog with me for the week. (She was fully certified as a service dog who was in the polishing up stage. Her trainer was also at the show for the week and asked for me to take and work her to make sure she was able to do all the things my son would need her to do.) She is a large GSD of east and west German lines. I had people who wouldn't get on the elevator with us, others who would go out of their way to not go near her. She was wearing her service dog vest whenever out as it was training. (After I was able to tell the trainer the specific things that she still needed some work on as in walking much slower.) If people will react like that to a GSD in a hotel, those who realize they have to live with her in their building might be off put by her. And some won't be. Maybe mention to some that you know about how excited you are about getting one and it might allow you to read their feelings about it. 


It sounds like you have the perfect set up to be able to give her/him what they need. I hope you post pictures!


----------



## Irina (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you all for the useful insights. It did not even once cross my mind that the neighbours may disapprove of the breed since I love it so much. Now I can remember how people used to back away and children which used to say "Wolf!" with my previous dog. 

We have the green light from the landlord (one of our conditions when searching for an apartment was that it allows us to have any pets we want) and I have seen a Malteser, a Bulldog and a Golden retriever in our building block so far.

I think we will start testing the water with the neighbours and talking with the breeder. Will make sure to post pictures as soon as we bring home our puppy.


----------



## Irina (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you all for useful insights! It did not once cross my mind that neighbours may disapprove of the breed since we love it so much! Now I recall people backing away from my previous dog and children crying "Wolf!" when they saw us.

We have the green light from the landlord, owning any pet we want was a condition when searching for an apartment. I have also seen a Maltese, a Bulldog and a Golden Retriever in our building complex so far.

It is time to test the water with the neighbours and start talking with the breeder. I am really looking forward to this new puppy and will post new pictures as soon as we bring it home! :smile2:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally used the stairs because my old place didn't have an elevator, but I carried my puppy until I couldn't anymore for her hips and I didn't let her run down them, always leashed and always made her go down them slowly so she wasn't sliding and pounding on her joints. 

Good luck. Once potty training is over it is not too bad.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

you know, if more people took the time to ask the questions like you did, the less wonderful GSDs would be lost to shelters. Kudos. And make sure you treat your landlord well. Ones that allow GSDs are rare! 

I look forward to your puppy pictures.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

Definitely possible! Especially if you are that close to a park to take him/her. Me and my boyfriend first lived in an apartment that was shared and on the second floor for the first week with Bane. No elevator so we carried Bane down until he learned the stair for quite awhile! Still got the potty training done and he was confined to just our little room! (didn't trust the puppy outside where there were a bunch of other college student's "stuff" lying around) We did move to a bigger apartment that was just ours shortly but it wasn't a problem!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would double check and triple check with the landlord on the breed you want. GSDs are on a restricted breed list for lots of insurances and your landlord might not know this. All it will take is one complaint from another neighbor(because they are afraid or don't like big dogs) and the landlord might change his mind or actually check with his insurance. If it comes down to you keeping the dog or moving, be prepared to have a plan. It doesn't matter if you sign the lease and it says pets allowed or even GSDs allowed, the landlord has the right to still have you move because he is not obligated to search for an insurance that allows them. 

With all that being said, I had 2 GSDs and 2 other dogs in a 2 bedroom apartment and my neighbors loved the dogs, so I was lucky.


----------



## Irina (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you.

I did a bit of reading on the subject. The only possible problem in our case would be if the tenants of the building refuse to sign the agreement to keep such a breed in the building. In that case, the law protects their will and we can not get a dog at all. We will try to schedule a meeting with the tenant's association soon and see what is their stance on the subject. Wish us good luck. :nerd:

Otherwise, I thought carrying the puppy is a better option too. If slowing the dog down is good enough to protect the hips I would keep using the stairs even when the dog is old enough to climb himself or herself. If not, we will get the puppy used to an elevator.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

I think you would be fine. I live in the same situation as you do, though mine is bigger than yours. My puppy now is 3.5months and is perfectly happy and friendly, though too friendly. In an apartment building, the nice thing is that your dog will definitely get the human socialization she/he needs.

Other than just wishing you good luck, I just want to point out that you will have some unique challenges living in an apartment with the dog. Some of them I have encountered: 1) potty training gets much harder...I can almost guarantee that your pup will pee in the elevator/hall way etc. 2) There will be children/people in the elevators/hall way just petting your puppy without your permission 3) When the dog gets bigger, some people would be scared of her/him 4) Puppies are loud, your neighbours might not appreciate the barks at night and the fellow who lives below you might not appreciate the sounds of puppy running and bumping into things.

I am sure you will do better than I have as you have the experience with a GSD haha, just be prepared with the extra work. Best of luck!


----------

